# Hilfe! Ubuntu startet nicht mehr!



## Der Schpammer (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo, ich wollte gerade mein Netbook hochfahren. Es hat Ubuntu 9.10 installiert.
Alles passt, es kommt der Grub loader und dann das Ubuntu Logo. Nach ein paar Sekunden verschwindet das Logo und dann passiert einfach nichts mehr!
Keine zugriffe auf die Festplatte und nur schwarzer Bildschirm.

Ich kann aber im Recovery Mode starten, weiß aber nicht, wie ich das System Reparieren kann.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt helfen. Ich bin echt ratlos.


----------



## Bauer87 (12. Februar 2010)

Der Recovery Modus startet also, somit hast du eine funktionierende Shell.

Poste hier mal bitte die Ausgabe von „lspci“ und „lsmod“. Kannst ja einfach per „lspci > lspci.txt“ und „lsmod > lsmod.txt“ in zwei Dateien ausgeben lassen und das dann hier im Forum anhängen.


----------



## Der Schpammer (12. Februar 2010)

Ähm, sorry, kannst du das auch für nicht so erfahrene User erklären? Mit den Komandos in der Konsole bin ich nicht ganz so vertraut^^ Denn wenn ich genau das eingebe, was du geschrieben hast, kommt immer "not found"

Edit: Sehe gerade ein paar Sachen. Ich schreibs mal ab:


> Gave up weiting for root device. Common problems:
> -Boot args (cat/proc/cmdline)
> - Check rootdelay= (did the system wait long enough?)
> - Check root= (did the system wait for the right device?)
> ...


Vielleicht konnte das schon ein wenig helfen. aber das mit ispci und ismod musst du mal genauer erklären


----------



## Bauer87 (12. Februar 2010)

Ah, OK. Dann startet der Recovery Modus auch nicht komplett. Da steht, dass er das root-Dateisystem (Windows-Sprech: „Laufwerk C:“) nicht finden konnte. Da steht auch, was du zur Fehlersuche machen kannst: „cat /proc/cmdline“ gibt an, mit welchen Befehlen Linux gestartet wurde. (Dahinter steht, was du checken/ worauf du achten sollst.) Dann wird als mögliche Fehlerquelle „missing modules“ (Windows-Sprech: „fehlende Treiber“) angegeben. Zuletzt steht da noch („ALERT! …“), dass die gesuchte Partition nicht existiert.

Wenn du vorher neu partitioniert hast, ist der Fehler dort zu suchen. Ich würde mal gucken, was „ls /dev | grep sd“ dir so erzählt. (Das listet („ls“) dir die erkannten Devices („/dev“) auf und filtert („| grep“) dann nach Festplatten („sd“ = serielle Disk).) Da bekommst du dann eine Auswahl an Partitionen, auf einer davon (meist sda1) ist dein root-Dateisystem. Das gibst du dann beim Booten als Option an (ersetzt im Grub das „root=UUID=d1b32e1-0189-4b3c-b760-97f789f677bd“ durch „root=/dev/sda1“ oder entsprechend) und er sollte normal hochfahren.

Danach können wir dann Grub neu konfigurieren, damit du das nicht bei jedem Start angeben musst.


----------



## Der Schpammer (12. Februar 2010)

ah, ok, also ich muss die Partipation verändern. Beim Grub, also ins Grub menü, dann "e" drücken und dann kommt ja das ganze zeug. Da ist es die erste Zeile, richtig?
Kann es sein, das durch updaten der menu.list was kaputt gegangen ist?

Mir ist gerade eingefallen, das nach dem Systemstart auch seit kurzem meine SD Karte nicht mehr angezeigt wurde.
Wenn ich den grub eintrag ändere, kommt immer Error 11


----------



## Bauer87 (12. Februar 2010)

Hast du was an der menu.lst geändert? Wenn ja, wird das die Ursache sein.

Der Fehler 11 sagt, dass Grub die Partition nicht findet. Allerdings hat sich da bei mir ein Denkfehler eingeschlichen: Wenn Linux startet, dann findet Grub die Partition ja. Sag mal bitte, was denn so in der unveränderten Zeile steht, nachdem du e gedrückt hast…


----------



## Der Schpammer (13. Februar 2010)

Ok


> uuid   cd1b32e1-0189-4bc-b760-97f789f677bd
> kernel  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-16-generic root=UUID=cd1b32e1-0189-4b3c-b760-97f789f677bd ro quiet splash vga=normal
> initrd   /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-16-generic
> quiet


Also ich habe glaube ich am Vortag das System aktuallisiert und dabei die Menu.list mit geupdatet.
Der Name in der ersten Zeile war aber schon immer der gleiche, nur so nebenbei.


Edit: Habe gerade nochmal rumgespielt^^ jetzt klappts. mir ist aufgefallen, das ich den eintrag in der 1. Zeile verändert habe, dabei sollte ich es ja beim Kernel verändern. 
Sorry für die umstände und Danke für die unterstützung


----------



## Plextron (2. März 2010)

Notfalls hilft auch gerne mal Super Grub Disk! Damit lässt sich sowas oft auch fixen


----------

